# Top Dressing with sand/compost questions...



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

Planning my second round of sand leveling (1/4") in the front (~750 sqft)next week but wanted to add some compost into the mix. Here is my timeline so far:
4/1 - Starter Fertilizer (24-25-4)
5/1 - Top Dressing/Leveling 1/4" mason sand (.5 yard) with full bag of milorganite (5-4-0, 36lbs)

What ratio of sand/compost would you guys recommend? 80/20? 
Or
Would it be better just to top dress with the sand and throw down another full application of the starter fertilizer a few days before the sand?

Thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I think the consensus is that if you are leveling, you don't want to add organic matter.


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I think the consensus is that if you are leveling, you don't want to add organic matter.


That is interesting... Can someone explain why you wouldn't to include organic matter into your top dressing material of choice?

For me adding organic matter to say sand which has none, would only be beneficial especially if it falls into the time frame of feeding your existing lawn. I am just on the fence whether to use compost or a synthetic fertilizer. I am sure either or could be used but wanted to see if anyone had any experience with one or the other :thumbup:


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

I think the reasoning is that organic matter will breakdown and change density over time, whereas sand is just sand. With the change in density, your work to level is made even harder.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Yes. Many forms of OM will continue to decompose changing the level of the soil. Plus you can't work it much w/o it separating the OM and sand. I'm assuming you are leveling for reel mowing. If you are just filling in ruts, holes or gullies that would be a different situation IMO. I use sand for that and I do add OM (peat moss). I find it to take little effort to revisit a few holes that settle and top them off.
There are a few cool season folks that reel mow, but the only one that I'm sure has leveled is @wardconnor. He'd be a good source for advice on this.
Or maybe one of the warm season guys like @Ware would give you advice on this.
Or @Pete1313  :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Like mentioned above, I would just use sand and like you plan no deeper than 1/4". Here is a thread where I leveled with sand but went too deep at 3/8". It turned out fine, but recovery took longer.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

All sand. No compost. While om is good, it will eventually break down and you will be left in the same position you are in now.

Go light and do not smother blades completely. If you smother the grass it will die.


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the insight guys! Much appreciated. Will be sure not to add any compost to the sand for leveling. :thumbup:


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

If you mix/blend well I don't see any problem here. Yes OM will break down, but distributed evenly won't cause an issue... If you can spread easily add find quality compost. It's hard to find fine compost


----------



## Dom2123 (Nov 1, 2017)

What if you level out with sand and add a thin layer of peat moss on top for O/M and also for water retention. I did it 15 days ago with te seeding of my backyard, and the results are pretty good.


----------



## Seeking_Turf (May 2, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> If you mix/blend well I don't see any problem here. Yes OM will break down, but distributed evenly won't cause an issue... If you can spread easily add find quality compost. It's hard to find fine compost


I think thats the key... Fine compost to mix in with the sand is hard to find. My plan is to just throw down my second app of starter fert (24-25-4) to continue to strengthen and feed the grass before i level her out for the second time with 1/4" mason sand :thumbup:


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

With regards to finding fine compost what I tend to do is sieve it, I have a sieve that has a 2mm, 4mm and 8mm insert so I can remove any pieces larger than 2mm quite easily. I've also been known to dry out sand and compost on plasterers mixing tray then trample it thoroughly to mechanically break down the larger pieces.


----------

